# Linus Apache Server einrichten



## Alice (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo.

Kennt hier jemand eine brauche Anleitung (Tutorial) um einen Linus Apache Server einzurichten?

Mir ist klar das da viel mehr dazu gehört als eine Anleitung, aber irgendwo muss man ja mal anfangen.


----------



## erik s. (30. Januar 2013)

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass du Linu*x* meinst.
Anleitungen dafür gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Neben der Distribution ist auch das Gesamtpaket wichtig, das du schnüren willst. Meist wird der Apache nicht allein installiert, sondern in Zusammenhang mit PHP, MySQL, bestimmten Mods und/oder Frameworks ...
Wenn du all jene Stichworte (evtl. zusammen mit dem Begriff *tutorial*) in eine Suchmaschine deiner Wahl eingibst, wirst du erstaunt sein, was dir das Web zu bieten hat.

Gruß


----------



## ikosaeder (30. Januar 2013)

Die erste Anlaufstelle ist sicher http://apache.org bzw. http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/
Tipp: probier das zuerst auf einem Rechner aus, der nicht übers Internet erreichbar ist. Ein falsch konfigurierte Webserver ist wie eine offene Haustür.


----------

